# Amenhotep III



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Archaeologists in Egypt have unearthed a massive red granite head of one Egypt's most famous pharaohs, who ruled nearly 3,400 years ago.
The head of Amenhotep III, which alone stands 2.5 metres tall, was dug out of the ruins of the pharaoh's mortuary temple in the southern city of Luxor's Valley of the Kings, where more than 60 Pharaohs were buried.


I must get to the Valley of the Kings before I leave Egypt for good.

Maiden


----------

